# FR: preposition at the end of a sentence - préposition à la fin d'une phrase



## mtmjr

En apprenant le français, j'ai appris de ne jamais laisser une phrase termine avec une préposition:

_Qui est-ce que tu parles à? _
_A qui est-ce que tu parles? _

_Quoi est-ce qu'il a peur de? _
_De quoi est-ce qu'il a peur? _

As a native English speaker, however, I know there is a difference between what is taught and what is spoken (and even written). Same sentences:

_Who(m) are you speaking to?  _(We also don't use "whom" correctly.)
_To who(m) are you speaking?  _(Grammatically correct, but no one, not one person would say this.)

_What is he afraid of? _
_Of what is he afraid? _

A l'autre côté, je sais que les français prennent leur langue plus au sérieux que les Américains prennent la leur...


----------



## Maître Capello

What you learned (not to leave a trailing preposition at the end of a sentence) is correct for both the written and spoken language in French.

EDIT: As this post is maybe a bit unclear, let me add that I'm only talking about trailing prepositions *for questions such as mtmjr's examples*. In other words, _Whom are you talking to?_ and _To whom are you talking?_ are both correct in English from a grammatical standpoint. But _A qui parles-tu ?_ is the only correct position for the preposition in French and _Qui est-ce que tu parles à ?_  is definitely a mistake whether in the written or spoken language…


----------



## Philip(pe)

Yet even in French one sometimes hears a sentence ending with "avec" -- why does "avec" get such special treatment?

(In English it is perfectly legitimate and often necessary to end a _question_ with a preposition; and even as regards affirmative sentences, I have never bought the blanket prohibition on ending them with prepositions, nor have many excellent writerts.)


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
This "avec" that you hear at the end of sentences has nothing to do with a preposition, it is an adverb meant to replace "with it", in cases where you cannot say "avec lui", using the disjunctive pronoun. (because for example, the "lui" does not refer to someone, but to something).

Example : "je suis venu avec mon frère" -> "je suis venu avec lui" (here, it is ok to use the disjunctive pronoun).
But : "Je suis venu avec mon livre" -> "Je suis venu avec". (When you cannot use a disjunctive pronoun, you replace the preposition + pronoun with a corresponding adverb.) For the preposition "avec", the corresponding adverb is "avec".
Each preposition has got its corresponding adverb.
avec -> avec
pour -> pour
de -> en (actually, EN is considered a pronoun...)
à -> y (and Y too)...
sur -> dessus

etc...


----------



## Philip(pe)

Thank you, Fred. Could you (or anyone else) please give some examples of the adverbial use of "pour"?


----------



## Fred_C

"I voted for the amendment" : "J'ai voté pour l'amendement"
"I voted for it" : "*J'ai voté pour*". (You cannot use the disjunctive "pour lui", because an amendment is not someone.

But i you mean "I voted for him (the president)" you will say "j'ai voté pour lui", with the disjunctive "lui".


----------



## itka

Title of a song : _"Je suis pour". _I don't agree so I can say _: Je ne suis pas pour _or_ je suis contre._

Very common phrase : _C'est fait pour_ = it's done on purpose, it's done to fit for this particular situation.


----------



## Philip(pe)

Thank you, Fred_C and itka!



Fred_C said:


> "I voted for the amendment" : "J'ai voté pour l'amendement"
> "I voted for it" : "*J'ai voté pour*". (You cannot use the disjunctive "pour lui", because an amendment is not someone.
> 
> But i you mean "I voted for him (the president)" you will say "j'ai voté pour lui", with the disjunctive "lui".


 
So I wonder: in the first example, is the construction "J'ai voté pour" rather _informal_? Or is that the _only_ way of saying "I voted for it"? And correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it also possible to say "J'ai voté pour" when speaking of a person, if there was only one candidate?

I feel that it's possible to say "J'ai voté pour" whenever the only voting options are "for" and "against," whether it's a person or a thing -- or am I completely off base about this?

Lastly, are there other prepositions that behave similarly to "pour" and "avec" in this regard?


----------



## Fred_C

Philip(pe) said:


> So I wonder: in the first example, is the construction "J'ai voté pour" rather _informal_? Or is that the _only_ way of saying "I voted for it"?



It is not informal, "pour" is the only way of saying "for it".



Philip(pe) said:


> And correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it also possible to say "J'ai voté pour" when speaking of a person, if there was only one candidate?



When speaking about people, it is much better to use the disjunctive pronouns. (lui or elle). so "for him" translates as "pour lui".



Philip(pe) said:


> I feel that it's possible to say "J'ai voté pour" whenever the only voting options are "for" and "against," whether it's a person or a thing -- or am I completely off base about this?



Well, you are wrong, I am afraid. There is no connection with the number of alternatives.



Philip(pe) said:


> Lastly, are there other prepositions that behave similarly to "pour" and "avec" in this regard?



Actually, the problem we are discussing is how to translate into french "(any preposition) + it".
The use of the disjunctive pronouns is normally reserved for people, so for each preposition, there exists an adverb that translates "for it" (pour), "in it" (dedans), "on it" (dessus), "through it" (à travers), etc...

Did I say for each preposition ?
Actually no. For some preposition, there does not exist such an adverb. Example with the preposition par :

"Je suis entré par la fenêtre". (I went in through the window)
you cannot say "Je suis entré par elle", because "elle" is a disjunctive pronoun, and "la fenêtre" is not someone. There exists no adverb that corresponds to the preposition "par", so you are compelled to always repeat the word "la fenêtre".


----------



## Philip(pe)

Could you not say "par là" in the latter example?

And also, as a general proposition, may one not sometimes use "cela" to represent inanimate objects after a preposition?

I have a further question. Perhaps "pour" is not informal in the sense and usage described above; but regarding the adverbial use of "avec" my "Larousse" says "informal" and gives this example: "Tiens mon sac, je ne peux pas courir avec!" So if this is informal, how would we say the same thing more formally?

Sorry about so many questions.


----------



## itka

Philip(pe) said:


> Could you not say "par là" in the latter example?
> Of course you can. And you can also say : _il est entré par ici_. But that's something else, not properly an adverb replacing the location...
> And also, as a general proposition, may one not sometimes use "cela" to represent inanimate objects after a preposition?
> When a proper adverb does exist, it would be somehow weird...
> _J'ai mis le livre sur *la table* / j'ai mis le livre sur *cela* --> j'ai mis le livre dessus._
> When it doesn't, it's possible, but in the meantime you have to show the _cela _with a gesture or a clear context_._
> _Tiens mon sac, je ne peux pas courir avec ça._
> But I wouldn't use it, I'd say :_ je ne peux pas courir avec._
> I think _cela_ more often replace a complete sentence, not a single noun.
> _J'ai fait ce travail pour *gagner de l'argent* / j'ai fait ce travail pour *cela*._
> I have a further question. Perhaps "pour" is not informal in the sense and usage described above; but regarding the adverbial use of "avec" my "Larousse" says "informal" and gives this example: "Tiens mon sac, je ne peux pas courir avec!" So if this is informal, how would we say the same thing more formally?
> I assume it can be understood as informal... but really, as no other way exists to express the same thing ...
> You'd better not to use it by writing (use the complete sentence or change your sentence) but by speaking, it's commonly used so.



Permettez-moi de citer l'exemple que Icetrance utilise spontanément sur un autre fil :
_"Au passage, je ne peux pas faire d'accents sur cet ordi...pas avant mercredi. Il faudra faire sans !"_


----------



## Fred_C

I agree with Itka.
You could say "par là", of course, but this would be using a demonstrative, that is a word that only has got a meaning if you are pointing something with your finger (you see the idea).  "it" in "through it" or "with it", or "without it" does not work like this, it always refers to something that was previously mentioned. So do the French adverbs "avec", "sans", etc...
I do not really agree with Larousse saying that the adverbial use of "avec" is informal...


----------



## mtmjr

Quick question then.  Would I be correct in my response to this question?

1.) _Vas-tu écrire à tes grands-parents pour les fêtes?_
2.) _Oui, je vais leur écrire pour._


----------



## itka

_Oui, je vais leur écrire pour._

_Oui, je vais leur écrire.
Oui, je vais le faire.
Oui, je vais leur écrire à cette occasion.
Oui, je vais le faire à cette occasion.
_


----------



## jazyk

Bonjour à tous!

Je lis un livre de David Crystal intitulé_ Just a phrase I'm going through_. Il dit qu'il apprend un jour qu'en français colloquial il est possible de placer les prépositions à la fin des propositions, phénomène que je connais en anglais (Where are you from?). En français je sais qu'il est possible de faire ça avec les pronoms interrogatifs (Tu es d'où?). Est-ce que vous pouvez confirmer le renseignement qui apparaît dans son livre?

Voici l'extrait du livre où il en parle: http://books.google.com/books?id=Cj...um=4&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=avec&f=false


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour Jazyk,

Les francophones y contribueront certainement plus mais il y a un exemple qui m'est venu immédiatement à l'ésprit : il faut faire avec.


----------



## MrJamSandwich

C'est tout à fait possible dans le français familier, mais mes professeurs de français diraient certainement que c'est à eviter à l'écrit!


----------



## quinoa

J'ajouterais que c'est un usage limité à peu de cas, "je suis pour /ou contre".


----------



## jazyk

> J'ajouterais que c'est un usage limité à peu de cas, "je suis pour /ou contre".


Ça se dit dans beaucoup de langues.

Alors je dirais que l'information donnée dans le livre est fausse, comme je soupçonnais. Merci à tous!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Mais non, David Crystal ne se trompe jamais ! Il dit simplement que, le jour où il a appris qu'il est permis de terminer une phrase par "avec", il avait le sentiment d'un jeune chevalier qui gagnait ses éperons.

J'ai eu la même sensation quand j'ai entendu "...il faut faire avec".  Et pourquoi ?  Justement parce que les livres de grammaire l'interdisent ou plutôt n'en parlent pas ; ce n'est que sur place qu'on apprend le vrai français.


----------



## jazyk

Mais oui il se trompe, tout le monde se trompe.

Je voulais savoir si le processus est productif en français, comme il est en anglais (_This is the house I live in, This is the holiday destination I've always dreamed of, This is something I will not put up with_ et une infinitude d'etcétéras), mais selon mes connaissances et les réponses que j'ai obtenues ici, je dirais qu'il ne l'est pas. L'exemple avec _avec _est l'exception et pas la règle.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

  J’ai consulté _le Bon usage_ de M. Grevisse, en voici les résultats du chapitre traitant des prépositions à régime implicite quand il ne s'agit pas de personnes :


			
				Le Bon usage said:
			
		

> 1° Après les prépositions _après, avant, contre, depuis, derrière, devant_, l’omission du régime appartient à l’usage le plus général.
> […]
> 2° Avec les locutions prépositives dont le dernier élément est _de_, on omet régulièrement le régime en même temps que le _de_
> […]
> 3° Avec les prépositions _avec, entre, pendant, pour_ et _sans _l’omission du régime appartient plutôt à l’usage familier, mais cela se trouve pourtant dans la langue littéraire (surtout _avec_).
> […]
> 4° Avec les prépositions _à_ et _de_, l’omission du régime est impossible parce que les pronoms conjoints _y_ et _en_ remplacent ce type de syntagmes


 Le processus n'est pas tellement repandu comme en anglais mais il existe et concerne plusieurs prépositions.


----------



## jazyk

Merci beaucoup, Thomas1. Il s'agit d'adverbes aux points 1 et 2, rien d'extraordinaire. Le point 4 n'est pas pertinent. Le point 3 est curieux, sauf l'usage de _pendant_, qui a une signification originalement verbale. Je pense qu'il répond à ma question.



> Le processus n'est pas tellement repandu comme en anglais mais il existe et concerne plusieurs prépositions.


D'accord, mais je dirais _quelques_ prépositions.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Jazyk, je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes conclusions.

1.  Comment David Crystal peut-il se tromper en décrivant ses propres émotions ?  A quel droit oses-tu dire qu'il n'éprouvait pas cette sensation ?  Je t'assure (parole d'honneur !) que j'avais exactement la même réaction que lui.

2.  Tu dis que certains livres de grammaire interdisent la préposition en fin de phrase ; tu as raison.  Je dis que grand nombre de Français mettent la préposition "avec" en fin de phrase ; j'ai raison, ou bien mes oreilles me trompent.

Tout ça, ce sont des constats de la réalité.  

Maintenant, si tu veux introduire un autre concept de "bienséance" ou de "légitimité", vas-y.  Mais pour moi l'arbitre du bon français restera toujours le bon Français.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Merci beaucoup, Thomas1. Il s'agit d'adverbes aux points 1 et 2, rien d'extraordinaire. Le point 4 n'est pas pertinent. Le point 3 est curieux, sauf l'usage de _pendant_, qui a une signification originalement verbale. [...]


C'est ce que j'ai aussi pensé, mais il m'est difficile d'expliquer pourquoi ce source, après tout authoritative, les qualifie de prépositions. Je pense que les prépostions du point 1 (après, avant, contre, depuis, derrière, devant) devient adverbes si elles s'emploient sans leur régime bien que, de souche, elles soient prépositions. C'est pareille aux prépositions dans le point 3 (avec, entre, pendant, pour et sans) sauf que les prépositions du point 1 sont devenues aussi communes qu'on a commencé à les tratier d'adverbes, ce qui n'est pas apparement le cas avec celles du point 3.

EDIT: 'avec' est, en fait, officiellement traité d'adverbe : 


			
				Le Grand Robert said:
			
		

> avec
> Adv. Fam. | Il a pris son manteau et il est parti  avec. | Son copain est venu  le chercher et il est parti avec. | Il faudra bien faire avec !


----------



## quinoa

Il s'agit bien de certaines prépositions qui ont aussi un usage adverbial. Je ne suis pas Grévisse et n'ai pas fait d'étuide exhaustive de toutes les prépositions. Mais si on prend les toutes premières dont on commence l'analyse en école primaire (à, avant, après, avec, chez, contre, dans, de, depuis, derrière, devant, durant, en, jusque, par, parmi, pendant, pour, sans, sur, vers), les huit soulignées ont aussi un usage adverbial.


----------



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone! I have read through all of the above, but I still have a question about this sentence:

Tombons amoureuse d'une personne qui mérite notre cœur, pas d'une personne qui joue avec.

Here, what is supposed to come after avec? nous? In which case why not just say "d'une personne qui joue avec nous"? Is "nous" omitted even though "lui"/"elle" are not?

"je suis venu avec mon frère" -> "je suis venu avec lui"
"une personne qui joue avec nous" -> "une personne qui joue avec"???


----------



## Maître Capello

No, the omitted word is actually _cœur_. 

_Tombons amoureuse d'une personne qui mérite *notre cœur*, pas d'une personne qui joue avec *[notre cœur]*_.
Let's fall in love with someone who deserves *our heart*, not someone who plays with *it*.


----------

